# Resident Evil Raccoon City (360/PS3) Killing Jill with friends!



## DedValve (Mar 24, 2011)

Recently announced the new Resident Evil Raccoon City where it'll play slightly similar to outbreak and apparently we can "Change re history" and kill some heroes. Apparently there are 3 factions, the US forces, UBSC and the biohazard unit. Or something similar to that.

Whatever Capcom, we ask for outbreak and we get this, you truly are trolls, but the premise is interesting to say the least.

Source: 



> The game takes place in 1998, a time where Resident Evil fans already know what's set to take place.  The title lets you enjoy the series from a new perspective, as the men and women who are technically responsible for it all.
> Rather than continuing the zombie slaying antics of BSAA agents, you're taken back to the original outbreak "that underscored both Resident Evil 2 and Resident Evil 3: Nemesis."
> The game doesn't require any crazy amounts of knowledge of the past titles or characters involved in the series.  The title opens up to a "quartet of new faces".  Essentially, you're playing as members of the official Umbrella Security Services squad.
> Operation Raccoon City is a team-based shooter allowing four members of the USS team to destroy all evidence of the ongoing outbreak.  Along with slaying the zombies, you're looking to "kill pretty much every survivor possible".
> ...


----------



## Krory (Mar 24, 2011)

At least they're going back to their roots instead of more "OO!!! SUPER-SPEEDY ENEMIES WITH GIANT TENTACLES!!! ACTION-PACKED ACTION TO THE MAX!".


----------



## Velocity (Mar 24, 2011)

And so Resident Evil slips further and further away from horror... 

In fact, from the meatshield thing, it sounds a lot like this is Gears of Zombies.


----------



## DedValve (Mar 24, 2011)

I'll be getting this game, if only to kill Leon (and hopefully Ada)

But I'm still pissed that this isn't outbreak. Doesn't seem particularly to "horror" like as well, but like I said the premise is very interesting.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 24, 2011)

I....am pretty confused at this.

What the hell is it? Because it sure as hell isn't Outbreak.


----------



## Velocity (Mar 24, 2011)

Deathbringerpt said:


> I....am pretty confused at this.
> 
> What the hell is it? Because it sure as hell isn't Outbreak.



To summarise, it's a multiplayer third person shooter that's set in Raccoon City during '98. Gameplay essentially boils down to "you're a soldier, complete the mission and kill as many zombies as you want" while the storyline seems to involve changing the events of RE1~3 by screwing with Jill and Leon.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 24, 2011)

Lyra said:


> To summarise, it's a multiplayer third person shooter that's set in Raccoon City during '98. Gameplay essentially boils down to "you're a soldier, complete the mission and kill as many zombies as you want" while the storyline seems to involve changing the events of RE1~3 by screwing with Jill and Leon.



Mite b kewl.

I wanted a Outbreak sequel though.


----------



## Keollyn (Mar 24, 2011)

Expect a RE RPG soon.


----------



## Helix (Mar 24, 2011)

DedValve said:


> I'll be getting this game, if only to kill Leon (and hopefully Ada)
> 
> But I'm still pissed that this isn't outbreak. Doesn't seem particularly to "horror" like as well, but like I said the premise is very interesting.



My thoughts exactly. I'll definitely kill Leon if it's possible.


----------



## Velocity (Mar 24, 2011)

Keollyn said:


> Expect a RE RPG soon.



No joke, you earn experience points for killing zombies and you buy new abilities and weapons with them.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 24, 2011)

a non-canon resident evil game?


----------



## DedValve (Mar 24, 2011)

Lyra said:


> To summarise, it's a multiplayer third person shooter that's set in Raccoon City during '98. Gameplay essentially boils down to "you're a soldier, complete the mission and kill as many zombies as you want" while the storyline seems to involve changing the events of RE1~3 by screwing with Jill and Leon.



Does capcom know how to please the fans or what?


----------



## Keollyn (Mar 24, 2011)

Lyra said:


> No joke, you earn experience points for killing zombies and you buy new abilities and weapons with them.



I wonder who's going to be the final boss characters located on the 150th floor of Umbrella's secret factory?

All that dungeon crawling, it better be good


----------



## Velocity (Mar 24, 2011)

Keollyn said:


> I wonder who's going to be the final boss characters located on the 150th floor of Umbrella's secret factory?
> 
> All that dungeon crawling, it better be good



Wemesisker.


----------



## Keollyn (Mar 24, 2011)

Boss: Wemesisker

Level: ∞
HP: You
SP: Can't
Att: Calculate
Def: This
Spd: Mang

Special: You are royally fucked!


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 24, 2011)

DedValve said:


> Does capcom know how to please the fans or what?



If anything they're catching up on the increasingly famous zombie multiplayer games that are popping out nowadays. Only this time, you can actually kill the important human character for some reason, which strikes as totally random to me. Then again it's probably to vent some steam. I'm gonna pop pop pop and see Leon's ass drop. 

Anyways, it frankly doesn't really sell me that much but my outbreak mates are in, i'll get it.

If anything, Resident Evil is probably the most mutating mainstream franchise i've seen. It's spanning alot of genres now.


----------



## DedValve (Mar 24, 2011)

Keollyn said:


> Boss: Wemesisker
> 
> Level: ∞
> HP: You
> ...



It needs more saturation.


----------



## VioNi (Mar 24, 2011)

I don't know about this. I'm all for bringing back the zombies, hell that's all I want anyway, but I liked the old RE's a lot better. I liked going around figuring out dark mansions and fighting off disgusting creatures and crap.

Why can't Capcom stop doing so much and just appeal to the fans, not the critics. 

I'm pretty much bitching about the lack of mansions. That's all.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 24, 2011)

Lyra said:


> And so Resident Evil slips further and further away from horror...
> 
> In fact, from the meatshield thing, it sounds a lot like this is Gears of Zombies.



when was RE ever horror to be honest.. it was *survival *horror yes.. but outright horror? it wasn't even close..

sure, it had me with cheap scares in 1 till 3 when i was kid.. but thats not really horror.. 


play clock tower thats horror.. 


on-topic: will have to see some gameplay.. though anything jill related is a must buy for me..


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Mar 24, 2011)

If I get to play pre-PERSONALITYOFABRICK-RE4 Leon again. . .

*YES.*


----------



## Esura (Mar 24, 2011)

I'm actually down for this.

Also down with the option of being able to use skins of Jill/Leon/Claire/Sherry after you do all the missions.


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 24, 2011)

Not sure what to think of this yet...


----------



## Keollyn (Mar 24, 2011)

RE2 Leon was always getting stepped on though. I laughed everytime Claire seem to make Leon look stupid.


----------



## Jing (Mar 24, 2011)

What the hell?

Oh the guys who made some of the Socom games are making it? Not sure what to think of this...


----------



## Linkdarkside (Mar 24, 2011)

this look to be interesting.

i hope is not online only.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Mar 24, 2011)

I hope the co-op is also offline. I hate when a game's story mode can be played online with other people instead of offline with somebody.


----------



## Corran (Mar 24, 2011)

"Team based shooter"..... umm okay.

Who is developing this one?


----------



## Esura (Mar 24, 2011)

Slant Six.

Type their name in Google and look at what pops up.


----------



## Corran (Mar 24, 2011)

So they have made SOCOM games. Why am I not surprised a western developer was approached to make a new Capcom game 

I haven't played SOCOM so I can't judge.


----------



## Taki (Mar 24, 2011)

Listen, after RE5, Ill try any new RE that comes out.


----------



## Velocity (Mar 25, 2011)

Corran said:


> So they have made SOCOM games. Why am I not surprised a western developer was approached to make a new Capcom game
> 
> I haven't played SOCOM so I can't judge.



They only made Confrontation and that was buggy as hell and extremely short. Capcom really needs to pick better developers...


----------



## blackbird (Mar 25, 2011)

Sounds a bit like Dino Crisis 2, which wasn't bad, but not quite I expected/wanted. I always wanted to play Outbreak though (the co-op online version, that is), so I applaud the return of multiplayer. 

Still, if history has taught us anything, it's that sequels and spinoffs made by lesser known developers, suck ass. Look at what became of Silent Hill, Neverwinter Nights 2, KotoR 2, Fallout: New Vegas etc.


----------



## Keollyn (Mar 25, 2011)

Lyra said:


> They only made Confrontation and that was buggy as hell and extremely short. Capcom really needs to pick better developers...



Capcom showing their cheap side?


----------



## Snakety69 (Mar 25, 2011)

> Operation Raccoon City, depending on how you play the game, will give you the option to "change the history of Resident Evil". Not only will you have the chance to meet and interact with various characters from the series, but you'll even have the opportunity to kill them.





Fuck this game.


----------



## DedValve (Mar 25, 2011)

Let's just hope they leave the cover system out this time around. The one in RE5 was so pathetic.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Mar 25, 2011)

Holy shit, outbreak v2?


----------



## On and On (Mar 25, 2011)

I could hardly give a darn I'm just glad it's going back to Raccoon City and it's 3rd person.





AWESOME review as to why Resident Evil is a shell of it's former self. It needs to get away from the action and return to the "HORROR" aspect of SURVIVAL HORROR, and not in the sense of showing you random gross tentacle thingies



> Sounds a bit like Dino Crisis 2, which wasn't bad, but not quite I expected/wanted. I always wanted to play Outbreak though (the co-op online version, that is), so I applaud the return of multiplayer.



Outbreak has little to no replayability imo


----------



## DedValve (Mar 25, 2011)

Source:


----------



## ExoSkel (Mar 25, 2011)

Lyra said:


> They only made Confrontation and that was buggy as hell and extremely short. Capcom really needs to pick better developers...


Is that the only game they made from their resume?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 25, 2011)

So that SOCOM Developers making Resident Evil rumor was true? Good thing Capcom had the common sense to pick them for as spin off game and not the next numbered sequel.

That said, i have NEVER touched any SOCOM game so i can't tell if that's a bad or a good thing.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Mar 25, 2011)

DedValve said:


> Source:



Cool apparel.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 25, 2011)

> Operation Raccoon City is a team-based shooter allowing four members of the USS team to destroy all evidence of the ongoing outbreak. Along with slaying the zombies, you're looking to "kill pretty much every survivor possible".



That's not nice at all.


----------



## Butcher (Mar 25, 2011)

Sounds like a awesome game. 

I loved Co-Op on RE 5.


----------



## Velocity (Mar 25, 2011)

Deathbringerpt said:


> That's not nice at all.



If I recall, I read that there are more than just one team to pick from. So you might pick another team whose primary objective is to get the survivors the fuck out of Dodge.


----------



## Keollyn (Mar 25, 2011)

Why are people so hung up on RE more horrorless approach as of late? It's only been 2 games we've experienced this with. But at the same time, we got probably the most horrifying one--REmake--around that time.

I don't know. I'll take a good game regardless of how it deviated from the series.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 25, 2011)

Lyra said:


> If I recall, I read that there are more than just one team to pick from. So you might pick another team whose primary objective is to get the survivors the fuck out of Dodge.



At least that. If we only played as one of those faceless government militarized thugs that clean top secret fuckups and kill anyone they see, i'd probably rage non stop. If they pull off the survivor killing and make it appropriate to the setting (Making them completely ruthless) this will probably be pretty awesome.

Still, i'm gonna choose to be a complete moralfag, saving people for me thanks.


----------



## Kaitou (Mar 25, 2011)

Yeha, I also liked RE5's Co-op so this sounds like fun to me.


----------



## UltimateDeadpool (Mar 25, 2011)

This is making me kinda excited, and can we play as the dude on the cover? I'm calling him "Hunk 2."

In my opinion, the RE series should never leave Raccoon City.


----------



## FalseMemorySyndrome (Mar 26, 2011)

A non-linear Resi game?

Oh Capcom, how you've redeemed some of my respect for you


----------



## Linkdarkside (Mar 26, 2011)

Deathbringerpt said:


> So that SOCOM Developers making Resident Evil rumor was true? Good thing Capcom had the common sense to pick them for as spin off game and not the next numbered sequel.
> 
> That said, i have NEVER touched any SOCOM game so i can't tell if that's a bad or a good thing.


i also never played a SOCOM game either ,but i heard they are good.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 26, 2011)

All the Japanese fans are pissed off because a domestic series was outsourced to a western developer again


----------



## Velocity (Mar 26, 2011)

Inuhanyou said:


> All the Japanese fans are pissed off because a domestic series was outsourced to a western developer again



Can't really blame them... But then again, they seem to know what they're doing. Blue Castle Games had never made anything other than baseball games before Capcom asked them to make Dead Rising 2 and we already know how well that turned out.

The only valid argument any of us have got is with DmC, since Capcom were pretty open about not giving a crap about the fanbase.


----------



## Esura (Mar 26, 2011)

Lyra said:


> The only valid argument any of us have got is with DmC, since Capcom were pretty open about not giving a crap about the fanbase.


They want to get the Kratos fanbase.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Mar 26, 2011)

i wonder if RE: Outbreak characters will appear.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 26, 2011)

so the reboot got brushed off or something? still gonna buy it..

damn three RE games to buy, my wallet hasn't been in more danger than this..


----------



## DedValve (Mar 28, 2011)

Officially announced.


----------



## Kaitou (Mar 28, 2011)

Khris said:


> so the reboot got brushed off or something? still gonna buy it..
> 
> damn three RE games to buy, my wallet hasn't been in more danger than this..



Three games? You mean the 3DSs one? Cause Veronica and RE4 is like buying, let's say GOW Collection.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Mar 28, 2011)

im not buying RE4 but I am definitely buying veronica.

now capcom do the right thing and make a REmake 2 and 3


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Mar 28, 2011)

Vegitto-kun said:


> im not buying RE4 but I am definitely buying veronica.
> 
> *now capcom do the right thing and make a REmake 2 and 3*



That'd be godly. Fucking godly.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Mar 28, 2011)

its the one thing I wanted capcom to do after making REmake.

resident evil 2/3 completely remade with HD uber graphics and new shit.

I really should buy REmake again .


----------



## DedValve (Mar 28, 2011)

No capcom, I don't want Outbreak I want Call of Duty with more zombies! 

Keep trolling capcom. Keep trolling. Also scans


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 28, 2011)

I hate the whole concept of this game. I am going to keep an eye on it because I love the series.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Mar 28, 2011)

Zombie meatshield. Bwahahahaha!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 28, 2011)

Kuroba Kaitou said:


> Three games? You mean the 3DSs one? Cause Veronica and RE4 is like buying, let's say GOW Collection.



they still count dawg.. i remember buying the GOW collection before buying 3.. 

well i guess they count to me, since i used to buy pirated games..


----------



## Helix (Mar 28, 2011)

Ohmahgawdyes, confirmed for PC too.



> It is September 1998 and the action centres once more on the ill-fated Raccoon City and the horrific consequences of the deadly T-virus outbreak from the Umbrella facility. With a cover up required, Umbrella orders an elite team into Raccoon City to destroy all evidence of the outbreak and eliminate any survivors. Hearing of this plan, the US Government dispatches its own special forces to uncover any evidence that exposes the cause of the viral infection and Umbrella's actions. Players take on the role of an Umbrella Security Services soldier (U.S.S.), competing alone or in four player co-op in a battle against all the competing forces at play in Raccoon City.
> 
> Expect the return of original Resident Evil enemies, iconic landmarks such as the Raccoon City Police Department and fan favorite characters, including Leon S. Kennedy, who as a rookie police officer in Raccoon City is on your hit list to eliminate. Players will experience a retelling of classic moments from past titles Resident Evil 2 and Resident Evil 3 and watch the events unfolding from the menacing perspective of the Umbrella Security Service, giving fans the chance to rewrite the history of the Raccoon City outbreak.



Gameplay withstanding, this game sounds somewhat exciting. Closest thing I am going to get to Outbreak anyway.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Mar 28, 2011)

So is this RE4 and RE5 style or is it back to it's traditional fixed camera gameplay?


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Mar 29, 2011)

Classes. 

​


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Mar 29, 2011)

Bertha?

The fuck?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 29, 2011)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> Classes.
> 
> ​


and any desired for this game are gone.... T_T


----------



## DedValve (Mar 29, 2011)

Eli Roth called. He wants Bertha back on set for hostel 3.

EDIT: This game is in desperate need of skins. I hope that there are "survivor" skins like leon and shit. Considering every past RE game has had them, but since this is being developed by Slant Six this time around...


----------



## Kaitou (Mar 29, 2011)

Resident Evil: Black-ops


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 29, 2011)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> Classes.
> 
> ​



okay, now this is bullshit..

and i can shit a better design..


----------



## Magoichi (Mar 29, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cwppbZyflOo[/YOUTUBE]
A few more screen shots in this vid. 

At 0:56 suggests the possibility of a cloaking feature for players??

1:15 screen shot of the mass-produced Tyrant.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Mar 29, 2011)

Gears of Evil: Modern Zombie-fare.


----------



## Magoichi (Mar 29, 2011)

Yup, pretty much thinking third-person shooter but not in the form of RE4/5, but more like Gears of War.


----------



## Butcher (Mar 29, 2011)

Malvingt2 said:


> and any desired for this game are gone.... T_T


It is in fucking Spanish!

I need a English one, because I want to see what they can do. I do not think the characters look badly designed, but could use more work.

Kind of reminds me of the guys from Splinter Cell: Double Agent in Co-Op mode.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 29, 2011)

Butcher said:


> It is in fucking Spanish!
> 
> I need a English one, because I want to see what they can do. I do not think the characters look badly designed, but could use more work.
> 
> Kind of reminds me of the guys from Splinter Cell: Double Agent in Co-Op mode.


it is not in Spanish. I am a Spanish speaker. Look like French or Italian..


----------



## Magoichi (Mar 29, 2011)

It's from the official French Playstation magazine, so chances are there is an English UK version out with the same content.


----------



## Velocity (Mar 29, 2011)

My French is abhorrent, but does that call Vector a modern ninja that specialises is recon and can _even turn invisible_? Ugh. Since when did Resident Evil have futuristic stuff like this in '98? Can hype meters go into the negative? 'Cause mine just did.


----------



## Magoichi (Mar 29, 2011)

Lyra said:


> *My French is abhorrent, but does that call Vector a modern ninja that specialises is recon and can even turn invisible?* Ugh. Since when did Resident Evil have futuristic stuff like this in '98? Can hype meters go into the negative? 'Cause mine just did.



Yup, pretty much. The game is essentially class-based;

Vector = Recon/Scout
Spectre = Sniper
Beltway = Heavy Weapons/explosives
Bertha = Medic(?)

Though I think the pics for Vector and Spectre have been mixed up.


----------



## The World (Mar 30, 2011)

Vectors and Spectres? lolololol

That sounds like Lazers and Blazers! (dodgeball reference ftw)


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Mar 30, 2011)

The World said:


> *Vectors and Spectres*? lolololol
> 
> That sounds like Lazers and Blazers! (dodgeball reference ftw)


Yea, Just uninspired crap.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 30, 2011)

**Bertha**

Holy fucking shit, that is what fucking nightmares are made of.

While the invisibility does looks and sound very, very stupid, what's the problem with classes exactly? I'm not really a big multiplayer buff aside from, SC2, TF2 and L4D2. But Outbreak did had something akin to classes, while this looks much more streamlined, it seems to be in the same spirit.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Mar 30, 2011)

I was just hoping that this was going back to oldschool survival horror.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 30, 2011)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> I was just hoping that this was going back to oldschool survival horror.



Oh.

I didn't really had any hopes for that, especially when they said who was making this. We still have Revelations for that. And with some luck, the 6th game.


----------



## DedValve (Mar 30, 2011)

Why do we have cloaking devices in 98'?


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Mar 30, 2011)

^^ Lol, that petition in your sig space is ancient. 
I signed it like 4 years ago and still hoping they do it.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Mar 30, 2011)

Vector look the coolest


----------



## Gino (Mar 30, 2011)

Vector looks badass other than that fuck this game........


----------



## DedValve (Mar 30, 2011)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> ^^ Lol, that petition in your sig space is ancient.
> I signed it like 4 years ago and still hoping they do it.



I don't care, your gonna make a new email account, your gonna sign it, and your gonna like it.

Now sign the damn petition again


----------



## Jing (Mar 30, 2011)

Teaser trailer is out.


----------



## Gino (Mar 30, 2011)

Leon fucking nailed my thoughts on the trailer....


----------



## DedValve (Mar 30, 2011)

"Leon is a main target for the USS (or whatever)"

Yes folks, your job is to enter a zombie infested city, in this city you must destroy any traces of the t-virus and any survivors, however one person takes complete priority. He must not live, you must find this man, he is a rookie cop on his first day of the job! 

Completely ignore Ada Wong who has a sample of the g-virus, your target is the rookie cop. GO AFTER THE ROOKIE COP.


Please tell me there is a valid reason why Leon is a "main target" 

More info:


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Mar 30, 2011)

DedValve said:


> "Leon is a main target for the USS (or whatever)"
> 
> Yes folks, your job is to enter a zombie infested city, in this city you must destroy any traces of the t-virus and any survivors, however one person takes complete priority. He must not live, you must find this man, he is a rookie cop on his first day of the job!
> 
> ...




Well, it may be possible that they don't have any idea about her and her goals. It seems too early to judge.


----------



## Butcher (Mar 30, 2011)

I guess they chose to kill Leon since he is the most known RE character...right?

Not enough gameplay to see, but I still have high hopes.


----------



## Helix (Mar 30, 2011)

DedValve said:


> Why do we have cloaking devices in 98'?



Well... MGS1 had cloaking devices, and the story was set 7 years later (2005). It's all fiction anyway.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Mar 30, 2011)

DedValve said:


> I don't care, your gonna make a new email account, your gonna sign it, and your gonna like it.
> 
> Now sign the damn petition again



I've done it already like 5 times before.


----------



## Velocity (Mar 30, 2011)

Helix said:


> Well... MGS1 had cloaking devices, and the story was set 7 years later (2005). It's all fiction anyway.



No, Resident Evil has always been grounded in reality in terms of technology. It was always about normal people using normal guns against undead enemies. Any advanced technology was pretty mild and realistic.

Metal Gear Solid always had mechs and nanotechnology and crazy shit like that, so cloaking technology came with the territory. Resident Evil had nothing like that...


----------



## DedValve (Mar 30, 2011)

to just throw technology like that in a series that never really broke in that department (only the super secret labs got amazing technology and they where always almost exclusively study and research tools like the Red Queen, which was another throw in)

Also, remember "fear you can't forget?"  Capcom outdid themselves. They really, really outdid themselves.



> The developers have spent serious time to return the horror the franchise. This is a Third-Person shooter, but a big focus went into the monstrosities, their behavior, and monsters that just won't die (like Mr. X from RE2 [and hinted Nemesis]), monsters that lurk in the dark, build-up and suspense, and AI that was built around predator-prey ideals that react off sound, smell, and sight. A big focus of the game was to create horror, suspense, and oh **** moments, and to fear to end up alone from your team mates and monsters that pick you off one by one.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Mar 30, 2011)

I'm actually feeling better about this game after seeing the trailer. It looks like it's going to be oldschool gameplay but a bit more fast paced.

The zombies look like outbreak zombies.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 31, 2011)

after viewing the trailer, i might just get this for the lulz and kicks.. we'll see..


----------



## Ino Yamanaka (Mar 31, 2011)

It better be multi player.. and good plot...


----------



## Esura (Mar 31, 2011)

Yuuhi Kurenai said:


> It better be *multi player*.. and good plot...



Its being made by Slant Six....

...its going to have multiplayer.

Just from the description it seems like there is a large focus on multiplayer. I'm actually wondering if they are going to have a single player mode.


----------



## Ino Yamanaka (Mar 31, 2011)

Esura said:


> Its being made by Slant Six....
> 
> ...its going to have multiplayer.
> 
> Just from the description it seems like there is a large focus on multiplayer. I'm actually wondering if they are going to have a *single player mode*.



Most likely to have Single player. Just so it isn't all a waste. What do you think the Multi player will be like?


----------



## Esura (Mar 31, 2011)

Yuuhi Kurenai said:


> Most likely to have Single player. Just so it isn't all a waste. What do you think the Multi player will be like?



Multiplayer will pretty much be like a combination of SOCOM and Left for Dead...if we go by the tidbits of info released. It doesn't sound half bad imo to be honest, although I know some fans are disappointed that its not Outbreak. I needed another multiplayer third-person shooter game besides Metal Gear Online to sink time into anywho.

I'm actually looking forward to this now more than DmC shit.


----------



## Taki (Mar 31, 2011)

Between this, RE4 Remake, and Gears 3, I cant wait for the fall to come.


----------



## Kaitou (Mar 31, 2011)

I enjoyed SOCOM but with RE? I dunno, I guess we'll just see.


----------



## DedValve (Mar 31, 2011)

The game is going to have single-player and 4 player co-op. As for other modes, Capcom has kept it under wraps.

Survivor  USS vs infectedB.O.W. anyone?


----------



## Butcher (Mar 31, 2011)

DedValve said:


> The game is going to have single-player and 4 player co-op. As for other modes, Capcom has kept it under wraps.
> 
> Survivor  USS vs infectedB.O.W. anyone?


 I want to kill Chris and Jill. That is why I want to play as USS soldier first. 

Oh yeah, anyone know that if this is Offline Co-Op? If it is Multiplayer and no offline Co-Op I'm going to be pissed.


----------



## Magoichi (Mar 31, 2011)

I still don't understand why Leon _specifically_ is a target for Umbrella. If anything, shouldn't it be Claire Redfield?


----------



## Linkdarkside (Mar 31, 2011)

Butcher said:


> I want to kill Chris and Jill. That is why I want to play as USS soldier first.
> 
> Oh yeah, anyone know that if this is Offline Co-Op? If it is Multiplayer and no offline Co-Op I'm going to be pissed.


Chris was outside of Raccoon city during RE2-RE3 time line so no ,wewont be able to kill him.

hopefully they put the Outbreak characters to or they might save them for a sequel or something.

i woulds really would like to kill Jim.


----------



## DedValve (Apr 10, 2011)

> The primary enemy you'll be fighting throughout this game are armed soldiers



  Well....screw this game.


----------



## Amuro (Apr 10, 2011)

i question what you expected from someone who primarily makes SOCOM games


----------



## DedValve (Apr 10, 2011)

Amuro said:


> i question what you expected from someone who primarily makes SOCOM games



I had false hopes that this would be the RE game I waiting for. But its just a SOCOM mod 

Man monsters aren't even the main enemy in this game. Even RE5 got that right.


----------



## Velocity (Apr 10, 2011)

DedValve said:


> Well....screw this game.



Wait, so the much-flaunted horror aspect is non-existent and your main enemies are actually very much alive? Ugh.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Apr 10, 2011)

Zombies?


----------



## Velocity (Apr 10, 2011)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> Zombies?


Zombies are _so_ 90's.


----------



## DedValve (Apr 10, 2011)

Lyra said:


> Zombies are _so_ 90's.



My little nephew's first RE game was RE5, when we saw the dawn of the dead remake on TV he said "THAT'S NOT ZOMBIES!" 

Oh the new generation is doomed 

AND CAPCOM IS TO BLAME >=[


----------



## Jon Snow (Apr 11, 2011)

You should just kill your nephew now, and save us the pain.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 11, 2011)

Lyra said:


> Wait, so the much-flaunted horror aspect is non-existent and your main enemies are actually very much alive? Ugh.



True horror was the last they they were promoting for this game.

Fighting living, armed enemies is fucking stupid though. And misleading.


----------



## Jing (Apr 11, 2011)

Some screens.


----------



## Butcher (Apr 11, 2011)

I'm still getting this game .

I still have high hopes for it.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Apr 11, 2011)

Survival horror?


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Apr 11, 2011)

I wouldn't mind if we fought SOME enemies who were very much alive and armed, but putting them as primary enemies over the zombies in a Resident Evil game is fucking stupid. The shooting better be damn good.


----------



## Velocity (Apr 13, 2011)

Some previews!



			
				Gamesradar said:
			
		

> The focus on shooting, special abilities and co-op interaction is decidedly atypical for the _RE_  universe; there's no conserving ammo, no turning with your tail between  your legs, just balls-out violence against a sea of shambling undead.  Yes, that does mean you can move and shoot at the same time, something  even the action-heavy _RE5_ didn't support.





			
				Eurogamer said:
			
		

> Capcom's idea was to create a dark, gritty shooter with smooth controls  and a focus on multiplayer. It's not about fear any more ... The result  is a fast-paced co-operative and competitive shooter ... It's impossible  to overstate how different _REORC_ feels compared to other _Resident Evil_ games, even _Resi 5_. That is to say it feels like a third-person shooter, a _SOCOM_  game. Your targeting reticule darts about the screen like a bee  disturbed from its hive. Your character covers ground quickly with a  simple click of the left thumb stick. Turning, the simple act of  changing direction, feels responsive. From cover you can blind fire, lob  grenades or pop in and out for deadly accurate shooting. And, shock  horror, you can move and shoot.





			
				IGN said:
			
		

> The game revisits one of the most iconic eras of the franchise, taking place entirely during _Resident Evils 2_ and _3_, and specifically focusing on events in Raccoon City itself. While we've seen prequels (_Resident Evil Zero_)  before, this time around players can actually change the storylines of  previous games, even killing some of the series' biggest icons like Leon  Kennedy. That immediately places Raccoon City in a bit of an 'alternate  timeline' territory, though the game's producer told us new details  about the Resident Evil world would be revealed.





			
				MTV said:
			
		

> I came away from _Raccoon City_ with the impression that there was still a lot of work to be done. At present, it doesn't feel like much more than a reskinned _SOCOM_ with zombies. If you're not a big fan of _SOCOM_, you're probably going to experience the same problems in _RE:RC_, namely the stilted controls and loose aiming mechanics.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 13, 2011)

Bleeding attracts the Zombies and Biohazard baddies, huh?

Wonder what situations that will create.


----------



## Velocity (Apr 13, 2011)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Bleeding attracts the Zombies and Biohazard baddies, huh?
> 
> Wonder what situations that will create.



"Escort the wounded civilians to the drop zone" or "you're heavily wounded from that gunfight in the cutscene and now you've got to keep moving before the zombies kill you" missions, of course.


----------



## Butcher (Apr 13, 2011)

You know what?

I'm again fucking psyched for this game.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Apr 13, 2011)

Still going to cheggit for the co-op.


----------



## ExoSkel (Apr 15, 2011)

It's also on PC.



On a side note, I just watched the gameplay trailer and saw one guy using zombie as a shield.

It's now on my must buy list.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Apr 15, 2011)

*YES.*

*YES.*

*YES.*


----------



## Splintered (Apr 15, 2011)

Is this some alternate universe in which Leon is the only character in Racoon City ever?  What about Jill?  What about the other Umbrella troops like Carlos.  Or spies like Ada?  If you are going to give fanservice, let it be equal fanservice D:

I guess I'm less concerned about the horror aspect.  I know that sounds stupid, but I'm less concerned with those things in spin offs.  I'd rather they get it out of their system in those games and then focus it  on the main games.

Anyway, I might get it.  Just because I get to play as a character named Bertha.


----------



## Corran (Apr 15, 2011)

I am not excited for this game at all :/


----------



## Matta Clatta (Apr 15, 2011)

Well there goes my enthusiasm for this game


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 15, 2011)

*TIME FOR ZEM TO KNOW THE TRUE TERROH OF OUR BIO ORGANIK VEPONS!*


Oh Capcom, never, ever change. Also the terminators from RE 2 look fucking amazing.

As a horror game, this fails completely. As a third person action game with horror elements, this looks pretty damn good.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Apr 15, 2011)

Looks better than I thought it would be. Definitely playing as the Umbrella guys first .


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Apr 15, 2011)

I'm kinda ok with this but why call it resident evil.


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 5, 2011)

New shit.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 5, 2011)

Kuroba Kaitou said:


> New shit.


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 5, 2011)

I know, right? It's like is not RE anymore. 

I know it's being developed Slant Six but still. =\


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 5, 2011)

Deathbringerpt said:


> As a horror game, this fails completely. As a third person action game with horror elements, this looks pretty damn good.


As a Resident Evil game, it fails completely.


----------



## Helix (Jun 5, 2011)

I'll get this game purely because it's co-op and less because its a Resident Evil game. That being said, I hope they show more gameplay at E3.


----------



## Krory (Jun 5, 2011)

Man, SOCOM has zombies now?!


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 5, 2011)

I just want this for online multiplayer, seems awesome.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 5, 2011)

what....what.....


----------



## ichigeau (Jun 5, 2011)

when i was a kid i was playing RE2 on my n64 and this game was scaring the shit out of me 
playing in the dark, you walk in a small corridors, everything is silent then HOlly Shit THE wINDOW breack and zombies grab you  struggling to survive with enough herbs and bullets.

then i played the demo of RE5 and... what the.... there is nothing of horror at all.... you just shoot zombies... over and over again... i deleted the demo right after... its not even scary..... its not even fun...


and right now i just saw this....
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BPTriQse5Ck&feature=relmfu[/YOUTUBE]

ok so.... now your not even killin zombies ? are you freacking kidding me ? 



Kuroba Kaitou said:


> I know, right? It's like is not RE anymore.
> 
> I know it's being developed Slant Six but still. =\



oh so its devloped by an other studio ? like :lolDmC 
come on capcom....


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 5, 2011)

well to be fair, you not killed zombies even in RE 4 or 5.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 5, 2011)

Yes you did...like only 3 or 4 of them in both games combined but they were zombies dammit!


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 5, 2011)

Stealth camouflage?

And a retconned RE2?

The heck?


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 5, 2011)

Seeing cocky assholes kill the best Leon pains me. No, I'm not buying this game to kill you all as Leon (if he's even playable. lol crapcom. you've gone to shit, last good game from them was DMC3.)


----------



## Majinvergil (Jun 5, 2011)

the fans ask for an horror game with zombies to kill,like classic RE and Capcom gives us this bullshit.


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Jun 5, 2011)

LOL@ everyone acting like this is RE6...ya'll need to relax and play the game before passing it off as "bullshit".


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 5, 2011)

ichigeau said:


> oh so its devloped by an other studio ? like :lolDmC
> come on capcom....



It's SOCOM with RE skins, yo.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 5, 2011)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Stealth camouflage?
> 
> And a retconned RE2?
> 
> The heck?



Alternate timeline.

The E3 trailer only made me realize that this would make a pretty awesome single player Resident Evil game. Or a good survival horror online game if you played as the survivors instead of the Umbrella operatives.

Still, the whole concept, as out of touch with Re as it may be, looks pretty fun as a game. I'll give this a try.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 9, 2011)

Lots of gameplay footage here:


----------



## Butcher (Jun 9, 2011)

Melee looks fucking great in this game.

I think I'm going to pre-order this.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 21, 2011)

*Capcom confirms: Resident Evil: Operation Raccoon City delayed to 2012*



> Resident Evil: Operation Raccoon City will not make its originally scheduled 2011 appearance.
> 
> Confirmation comes straight from Capcom after its complete absence from last week's Tokyo Game Show raised some eyebrows.
> 
> ...





E3 demo was horrible, was absent from TGS and now Delayed.... They should canned this project imo.


----------



## Kaitou (Oct 30, 2011)

My classmate calls herself a Resident Evil fan and says she's excited for this shit?

Some fan.


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Oct 30, 2011)

^ The definition of fan can vary and for the most part, you're actually judging it before you have even played it....

But meh, look at the bright side peeps. This game is pretty much non-canon shit to the RE universe so if you're upset at the fact we can kill Leon, you shouldn't. Revelations is the actual real deal.


----------



## ExoSkel (Oct 30, 2011)

Kaitou said:


> My classmate calls herself a Resident Evil fan and says she's excited for this shit?
> 
> Some fan.


I'm also a fan and I'm excited for this game.


----------



## Kaitou (Oct 30, 2011)

Shit to me is SOCOM or Call of Duty with Resident Evil skins attached to it. What happened to the horror and survival games? 

I suppose I can always give it a rent.


----------



## DedValve (Oct 30, 2011)

The capcom hate is strong in this thread

[YOUTUBE]BunweJErO2o[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ser Cokie the Fool (Oct 31, 2011)

capcon is making another resident evil game

maybe i should get it

































naw i think i'll just stick to dead space 
maybe i'll check it out if people say its cool
looks better than resident evil 5 at least


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Oct 31, 2011)

New trailer


----------



## Hatifnatten (Nov 2, 2011)

Argh, crap westernization begun.


----------



## Helix (Dec 14, 2011)

This is now a must buy

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M_ZFdWxyTUM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Jing (Dec 14, 2011)

Claire and Jill.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 14, 2011)

Helix said:


> This is now a must buy
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M_ZFdWxyTUM[/YOUTUBE]


 Capcom is really trying... still not a buy...


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Dec 14, 2011)

It is still pretty impressive....still waiting for that reboot though.


----------



## Krory (Dec 15, 2011)

It'd be better if they added more characters than that.

It's already non-canon so why not?


----------



## Corran (Dec 15, 2011)

Should add in Mega-Man.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Dec 16, 2011)

dunno why the hate?it look good to me.



Krory said:


> It'd be better if they added more characters than that.
> 
> It's already non-canon so why not?


Wesker probably will be a secret character or something.


----------



## Velocity (Dec 16, 2011)

Helix said:


> This is now a must buy
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M_ZFdWxyTUM[/YOUTUBE]



No it isn't. 

Four vs four multiplayer deathmatch makes it a must buy? If you could play as those guys in a unique single player campaign, maybe you'd be right - but it's just a multiplayer mode. Doesn't change that this is a third person squad based shooter.

Gears of Undead, indeed.


----------



## dream (Jan 12, 2012)

Here is some gameplay video.


----------



## bigduo209 (Jan 13, 2012)

Capcom should mix elements of MGS3, Dead Rising and Resident Evil to create RE6.

Imagine your character cutting themselves to attract zombies into an area where they can kill them, and if you don't have an item to stop the bleeding early your player will be close to death (and a lot more sluggish/slower in battle).

Or what about killing a small animal to attract zombies towards a trap. Setting up booby traps, limited ammo, limited-use melee weapons, crowd control kills, interactive objects (picking up items, blowing up gas tanks, using table saws), and pretty much being a resourceful killer if you're smart enough.


----------



## Spirit King (Jan 13, 2012)

Not gonna lie this actually looks pretty fun. Might get it.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jan 13, 2012)

have this been posted?
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VNB_ufyKbCo&feature=relmfu[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 13, 2012)

Looks fun, trailer was cool but insulting. A licker getting kill by a knife? sure Capcom, SURE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  I still not getting this game


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 13, 2012)

Looking better. But it's just gonna be a rent for me.


----------



## Krory (Jan 13, 2012)

You can now play as a Licker, Hunter, Tyrant, or Cerberus.


----------



## DedValve (Jan 13, 2012)

Krory said:


> You can now play as a Licker, Hunter, Tyrant, or Cerberus.



If only. 

Seriously this game had potential to add a l4d2 versus mode or at the least gears beast mode (which I still think should have multiplayer even if it is unbalanced)

But whatever I probably still wouldn't have gotten it. They could add all the Claire or buttmunch cheeked Jill they want I still won't get it. Besides the game discriminates against normal people. My dreams of joining the US special ops are now crushed since I'm not beautiful enough and don't have the money for expensive gel


----------



## Linkdarkside (Feb 14, 2012)

livestream


----------



## dream (Feb 25, 2012)

The PC version gets a release date.



> Capcom send word that the next Resident Evil game will be bursting out of our digital distribution outlets and feasting on our glands from May 18th. To celebrate this fact they’ve also put out a noisy trailer showing a lot of footage from the game. And hey, it looks extraordinarily violent. Raccoon City was inspired by the development of Lost Planet 2 (which I rather enjoyed) and you can definitely see the influences of that game playing out here.
> 
> Yikes, that does look rather brutal. Oh well, they’re only virus plague monsters, and no one likes mutants. Sorry, mutants.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 25, 2012)

Heh, i kinda like the special abilities of the special Umbrella operatives. And holy shit, that's a lot of lickers.


----------



## Helix (Feb 25, 2012)

I like how Capcom pushes the release date for PC two months from the console release date just like SFxT and RE6.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 25, 2012)

Helix said:


> I like how Capcom pushes the release date for PC two months from the console release date just like SFxT and RE6.



Gotta avoid that "pirate danger zone", man.


----------



## Son Goku (Feb 25, 2012)

Playing as hunk made this game orgasmically better.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 29, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zVD6wXmifVY[/YOUTUBE]

God this game.


----------



## The World (Feb 29, 2012)

And? 

Stop hating. 

It's a spin-off game, not like Capcom hasn't done this before.

From the gameplay I've seen, it looks like an alright 3rd person shooter.



Son Goku said:


> Playing as hunk made this game orgasmically better.



Playing as Vector, Hunk's protege, is also orgasmically better.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 29, 2012)

The World said:


> And?
> 
> Stop hating.
> 
> ...


  You know what?........ I shall hate it forever!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

